# Need Help: Windows 7 Installation



## Killerzen75

So i finished building my computer and i got myself an OEM copy of windows 7 home premium 64-bit. 
When i try to install the windows i always get a blue screen of death. I would go in to the bios, put my optical drive as boot priority, reset, put in the windows 7 disk, installation would begin, it would take me to a list of my harddrives, id partition the one currently being used in my computer, and then it would go to a step "expanding windows" and at around 40% it stop and gives me the blue screen!!

please help! im so close to getting my first computer up and the only thing that stands in my way is the OS!


----------



## tremmor

You will need a retail for your build.


----------



## Killerzen75

i have no idea what that means


----------



## johnb35

tremmor said:


> You will need a retail for your build.



Tremmor, that has nothing to do with it.

Killerzen75,

What was the bluescreen code?


----------



## Killerzen75

I will run the installation again and type up what it says


----------



## Killerzen75

wait i think i may have found the problem. when it showed the hard drive i would then partition it and use the default max amount of space. however i just realized when clicking on the partition i created it says "windows cannot be installed to Disk 0 Partition 1."
If i ask to see the details it tells me "The selected partition required at least 8437 MB of free space". I had not noticed that previously.. 

So i guess an update to my question.. do i need to partition the hard drive???
ive been following this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxaVBsXEiok
Go to 12:20 of the video to see what i was doing. Is that step mandatory?

The hard drive im using is 1 TB and on that screen for me it says 931.5 GB total size and 931.5 GB free space.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Just delete all the partitions. Then just click on unpartitioned space, and click next. Windows will automatically partition the drive as needed.


----------



## Killerzen75

Okay thanks! i will do exactly that! HOPEFULLY IT WORKS!! If i run into any other problems should i continue on this thread


----------



## Killerzen75

well.. i got rid of all the stuff and just have the single 931.5 GB hard drive on the list with no partitions and i hit next. it loaded for quite a while then it just appeared that "Windows is unable to install to the selected location. Error: 0x80300024"

So i cannot partition enough space on my hard drive to install it.. and i cannot allow it to partition itself.. that doesnt seem too good :/


----------



## johnb35

Do you have any other drives attached to the system?  If so, remove them first.


----------



## Killerzen75

by that what do you mean. im very new to this all


----------



## Killerzen75

The only hard drive is the 1 TB i have hooked up in my computer if thats what you mean


----------



## johnb35

Do you have any other hard drives attached to the system?


----------



## Killerzen75

so the answer is no i guess lol


----------



## Killerzen75

well i decided to hit next a second time without the partitions and it is moving on to the next step!! no error this time but when it is on the step expanding windows files it usually gets to the blue screen at 40% but that was with the partition.. i think it might just work but ill just have to wait


----------



## johnb35

Any other devices attached?  Try this.  Create a 100gb windows OS and program partition and install windows to that and see what happens.


----------



## Killerzen75

just got blue screen again

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000024 ( 0x00000000001904FB, 0xFFFFF880033B7E328, 0xFFFFF88003B7DB80, 0xFFFFF88001C6DD42 )

***         Ntfs.sys - -Address FFFFF88001C6DD42 base at FFFFF88001C52000, Datestamp 4ce792F9


----------



## Killerzen75

do you mean create the partition of the hard drive like i did before? and just try it again? the error that it says it has not enough space is still there


----------



## johnb35

The only other thing I can think of is maybe you got a bad hard drive.  Can you list all your system parts you bought?


----------



## Killerzen75

Mobo: ASUS P8Z77-V-PRO
Hard drive: SATA WD Caviar Back 1TB
Video Card: MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5
Power Supply: Antec High Current Gamer 750 Watt
CPU: i5-3570K LGA1155 
CPU Cooler:Cooler Master Hyper 212 Evo
Optical Drive: Liteon 24x Internal DVD/CD Writer


----------



## Killerzen75

I partitioned the Hard drive again and i got all the way to entering my product key but just before i hit next to go to the next step the blue screen opened for about 4 seconds and all i caught was something about Dumping physical memory and a number changing beside it. then it disappeared and the computer reset itself. I tried again just now and i got the blue screen much earlier. It seems to happen at random?


----------



## johnb35

Ok, follow this guide on how to test that Western Digital drive for errors.

http://www.computerforum.com/211596-list-hard-drive-diagnostic-utilities-test-your-drive.html


----------



## Killerzen75

hey another thing i just noticed. When i first turn on the computer and it goes to the optical drive and it asks me to hit an key to boot from the CD or DVD. under that it now says BOOTMGR is missing.


----------



## Killerzen75

how can i test the hard drive in the other computer when it cant do anything.. if i download that on the laptop im using how do i test the harddrive that is in the computer i built


----------



## johnb35

You download the ISO file and write the image file to a cd and then boot to the cd and run the extended test.   This must be done from another machine.


----------



## Killerzen75

okay i will try that


----------



## Killerzen75

well i downloaded the files and put them on a cd... and i put the cd in the computer and it it just keeps saying Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key


----------



## Killerzen75

i failed lol so im back on the working computer.. and it tells me that the files are waiting to be burned to the disk.. how exactly do i make them burn on to it


----------



## voyagerfan99

Use ImgBurn to burn the ISO image onto the CD.


----------



## Killerzen75

sorry about my little knowledge about the stuff.. but i removed the hard drive and exchanged it at Fry's for another hard drive which is exactly the same. I came home and hooked it up in my pc but unfortunately the same problem occured. During some point of trying to install windows i get the blue screen of death. Whether it is right before i enter the product key or windows is expanding the files, it always appears and dumps any data and restarts the computer. Once i even got to the desktop but then the blue screen appeared again.

Since now i know it is the not the hard drive, what other component could it be? I mean the computer turns on and it beeps.. so i question that i did something wrong somewhere else along the way..

Any idea on what the problem could be?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Test your RAM. That's the only other thing it could be.

Download Memtest86+ from the following link and burn the ISO to a CD using ImgBurn.

http://www.memtest.org/download/4.20/memtest86+-4.20.zip


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Make sure that your RAM chips are attached in their slots properly.
Remove them and then reinsert them again.

Also test your RAM chips as voyagerfan99 said.



Cheers!


----------



## Killerzen75

Well i havent tested it yet but i have Patriot Viper Extreme 16GB ( 2 x 8GB ) and on the motherboard manual it says to put the RAM in two certain slots out of the four. However, they were already in the correct slots so the positioning is not the problem.


----------



## Killerzen75

the Mhz it says on the case is 1866 and on the manual it has all these lists of the motherboard's "capability" and lists companies and for each frequency a whole bunch of combinations i guess. but the thing is.. not a single combination under 1866 Mhz or any of them for that matter lists 8GB sticks of RAM and none of them reach 16GB. does that mean the motherboard cant handle that much!?!?!?


----------



## voyagerfan99

If the RAM wasn't compatible with your motherboard then it wouldn't even POST.

Test your RAM with Memtest.


----------



## Killerzen75

..well just an update for you guys! i just took out the RAM and put them back in and it works now.. everything is fine and no more blue screen.. HOWEVER ANOTHER PROBLEM! i cant figure out how to download drivers! im trying to get my wifi-go wireless card drivers but i cant seem to figure it out. i went to the asus site > support > drivers > my motherboard type > wireless drivers > downloaded them > put them in a folder > put them on a thumbdrive > put the thumbdrive in the pc i build > and i opened the folders that should have drivers except there isnt any real download.. im not sure what i am doing wrong


----------



## Viision

What kind of wireless card do you have?


----------



## AntimatterAsh

Killerzen75 said:


> ..well just an update for you guys! i just took out the RAM and put them back in and it works now.. everything is fine and no more blue screen.. HOWEVER ANOTHER PROBLEM! i cant figure out how to download drivers! im trying to get my wifi-go wireless card drivers but i cant seem to figure it out. i went to the asus site > support > drivers > my motherboard type > wireless drivers > downloaded them > put them in a folder > put them on a thumbdrive > put the thumbdrive in the pc i build > and i opened the folders that should have drivers except there isnt any real download.. im not sure what i am doing wrong



are they back when you plug them in the original pc?


----------

